# Questions about Ponce Inlet



## JonInJax (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never fished Ponce Inlet before, but my two kids (12 and 9) and I wanted to try somewhere a little different without driving too terribly far. According to Mapquest, it's about 2.25 hours from my house in Middleburg (near Jacksonville). I'm kicking around the idea of driving there on Saturday and giving it a shot at the jetties (since I have no boat).

Anywho, I had a few questions:

1. Anyone here fished the jetties lately (or this time of year, in general), and how do/did you fare?

2. What's biting now?

3. Are weather conditions for this weekend conducive to decent fishing (the skill level of the angler notwithstanding  )?

4. Are there bathroom facilities there?

5. Is there a bait shop nearby?

6. Do you think maybe I'd be better served sticking around a little closer (e.g. Flagler Beach, Matanzas, Marineland), or might I have better chances at reds and pomps if I made the trek?

7. Does anyone think I'm crazy for heading down that far on Saturday?

Sorry for the rambling series of questions, but I'm really torn about going. I'd like to try it, but I'd hate to waste my time if I can just as likely catch the same quantity/kinds of fish closer to home. Thank you for indulging me.

Jonathan


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Don't take this the wrong way.... but Ponce Inlet takes quite a bit of time to figure out how to catch fish. It's not like Sebastian where you can go with no prior knowledge of the inlet and still catch fish. Chances are if you fish the inlet from land, you will end up in one of 4 scenarios:

1.) Cast into the channel, lose your bait/rig on snags.
2.) Cast into the beach side and not catch anything.
3.) Plug off the end on the beach side and catch some blues and the occasional Spanish.
4.) Get LUCKY and catch a pomp or two.

I lived there long enough to know that almost any place in Florida is easier to catch fish than Ponce Inlet. The few that do get that place dialed in however (read: countless hrs/days/yrs).... can be handsomely rewarded. 

Personally, I wouldn't waste the time. You'd probaly be better off fishing Matanzas or even Vilano.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

I'd say look up the guy on here named The Crew (Big Ed). He is located in your area and is very knowledgeable of the Jax area. He can definately put you on some fish. He also gives fishing reports of whats biting in various areas. Cant go wrong look him up.

Like KodiakZach said you will lose a lot of tackle and see regulars hitting their honey spots catching fish all day long. LOL............ Yeah been there done that.


----------



## JonInJax (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, Zach and SD. And no, Zach, I'm not offended by your advice. After all, it was advice I was seeking! 

I think I'll try Ponce Inlet another time, when it's a tad warmer and not fresh off of a cold front with freezing mornings.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------

